# Kenny Vs Spenny



## Emile.Wilson (Nov 18, 2009)

Hey guys, my favourite TV show is kenny vs spenny, just wanted to know if there is any other KVS fans out there? IF you are a fan, who do you like more? and why?

I like kenny more, because spenny is such a baby and never wins any competitions.

Also Season 6 will be airing on the 20th.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Nov 18, 2009)

Emile said:


> Hey guys, my favourite TV show is kenny vs spenny, just wanted to know if there is any other KVS fans out there? IF you are a fan, who do you like more? and why? I like kenny more, because spenny is such a baby and never wins any competitions.
> 
> Also Season 6 will be airing on the 20th.


I saw a few episodes of the Brit version this show before I turned in my cable box. You can see teasers of the Canadian show on Hulu, but you have to subscribe to Comedy Central to see a complete, breathtaking episode. Which lad will last longer in a gorilla suit? Who will keep his feet of the ground longer? Who would pay to watch this?


----------



## ZoeRipper (Nov 20, 2009)

I watched it.

Hated it.

Something to do with wearing a diaper and pooping?


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Nov 20, 2009)

PhilinYuma said:


> I saw a few episodes of the Brit version this show before I turned in my cable box. You can see teasers of the Canadian show on Hulu, but you have to subscribe to Comedy Central to see a complete, breathtaking episode. Which lad will last longer in a gorilla suit? Who will keep his feet of the ground longer? Who would pay to watch this?


Well, I find it hilarious


----------



## sbugir (Dec 8, 2009)

It's alright, and considering it's from the geniuses who created perhaps the greatest show on earth, I only have to acknowledge it.

Does it happen to be on Hulu or Netflix by chance? Ima check that out lol.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Dec 9, 2009)

lemmiwinks said:


> It's alright, and considering it's from the geniuses who created perhaps the greatest show on earth, I only have to acknowledge it.Does it happen to be on Hulu or Netflix by chance? Ima check that out lol.


Matt stone and trey parker did not create Kenny vs spenny.

They just started writting for them in the last two years or so.

heres where it is http://www.showcase.ca/video/?releasePID=t...hbJiTUirMaNxH1J


----------



## sbugir (Dec 9, 2009)

Emile said:


> Matt stone and trey parker did not create Kenny vs spenny. They just started writting for them in the last two years or so.
> 
> heres where it is http://www.showcase.ca/video/?releasePID=t...hbJiTUirMaNxH1J


Oh okay. Well, I still have to acknowledge the last 2 years of Kenny vs Spenny  

Thanks for the link, I'll check it out


----------

